# At a loss



## sparkle4 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have been posting on here for a while now, but because my MIL told me my H is going to use everything he can against me I deleted most of my posts.

Back ground info.
H having a EA. I want to fix things, he does not. I confronted OW H now says I disgust him and he won't talk to me. Tonight I found messages from our 15 yr old son having cyber sex with someone, I called H to talk to him about it I left message saying can we please put what is going on with us aside and deal with this issue with our son. He called back and was snotty and sarcastic and in the end said I disgust him so much that he can't stand being on the phone with me. So not only am I so hurt by him I now have this issue with our son to deal with and don't know how to handle it.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Sparkle4, it's probably your husband's guilt for his affair that is disgusting him, but that's neither here nor there. He still needs to be a father.

Ask your MIL to talk to him about his parenting and the fact that regardless how he feels about you, you are his son's mother and unless he's going to abandon his son, he's going to need to come to some sort of terms with being able to co-parent with you.

As far as your son's sexting, at 15 while not appropriate falls under the "normal" category. I guess my first question would be - is it just sexting, or is there something actually going on physically?

Have you talked with him about boundaries and consequences for inappropriate texting? What do you feel are fair consequences for breaking that rule? 

Also, how detailed have you been with him about sex, sexual relationships, and relationships in general? It sounds like there is a lot to talk about and doing on your own will assure you that you are letting him know what you feel he needs to know.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

15 years old. He’s just a boy turning into a lad. When he’s done with being a lad he’ll be able to vote, join up go off to war and kill people. Or become a doctor and cure people.

Bob


----------

